# What can I do?



## justaman (Nov 3, 2009)

I have mentioned in a previous thread that basically due to my wife of 8yrs questionable sexuality and the situation its driven her to (she can't/shouldn't ignore it) I think its going to end in divorce/seperation.

Easy enough to work out financially (we have nothing lol) except we have four kids...

The common stereotype is that the man leaves and if it was for the best for my kids and wife I would, however, I am partially worried about my wifes ability/kids safety (it is only a worry at this stage) and if I had to look after them how would I cope? 
I mean, sure I can take care of my kids NO PROBLEM, I was/am a fairly modern dad and took equal share in caring for them when I am not at work. How can I possibly provide for them though? 
We are not coping financially now, and I work full time, what will happen or can happen if I have to have take over care, my kids ages are 8, 5, 3 and 2, the eldest are in full time school, the 3yr old is in preschool half a day every day and the youngest is at home full time. 

Any thoughts or suggestions or if anyone is or was in a similar situation their comments might bring me some hope, at the minute i have none...


----------

